# My review of Hollywood Choirs is up.



## Ashermusic (Dec 23, 2017)

I think it is fair and balanced.
https://ask.audio/articles/review-eastwest-hollywood-choirs


----------



## Mike Doyle (Dec 28, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I think it is fair and balanced.
> https://ask.audio/articles/review-eastwest-hollywood-choirs


Very nice review, Jay. I have just purchased this library & am looking forward to using it, instead of the Symphonic Choir library. These libraries are miles ahead of all other vocal libraries (besides Mike's Realivox, which I use to articulate the sopranos) for creating and using actual words, when doing classical choral work. Good info. Thank you.


----------



## peter5992 (Dec 28, 2017)

Good review - I was one of the beta testers and have had the Symphonic Choirs for many years, in terms of programmability Hollywood Choirs are way better than the old Symphonic Choirs. 

As far as traditional SATB choral writing is concerned, HC are still very useful despite the sopranos and altos lumped together as women, and T and B as men. Just write four parts, each in their own range. In fact, it's kind of fun to use HC in Sibelius as you can now finally get a half way decent result without having to spend hours programming WB. Dorico has even more potential in this regard, having an easier to program midi play interface, so I expect great things of this combination in the future (right now the Dorico playback engine is still in an early stage).


----------

